# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  El Ayuntamiento de Las Rozas implanta la jardinería sostenible.

## REEGE

El ayuntamiento de Las Rozas, a través de la concejalía de Vías Públicas, Entorno Natural y Embellecimiento Urbano, ha adaptado el diseño de algunas rotondas y medianas del municipio para enfocarlo hacia una jardinería sostenible, compatible con el clima de la zona y optimizada al máximo, con el objetivo de ahorrar agua, recursos humanos y materiales.

Estas rotondas adaptadas tienen un 25 % menos de extensión de riego, lo que supone un ahorro de unos 800 m3 anuales de agua potable. Para contribuir a este objetivo ha sido preciso instalar un sistema de riego por domótica que proporciona a cada planta la cantidad exacta de agua precisa para su correcto desarrollo.

Los objetivos de sostenibilidad y lucha contra el cambio climático implican el diseño de una jardinería de bajo consumo de agua, conocida como xerojardinería. Los principios básicos que debe cumplir la xerojardinería son una planificación y diseño adecuados, el análisis del suelo, la selección adecuada de las plantas, la practicidad en las zonas de césped, los sistemas eficientes de riego, el uso de abonos orgánicos y un mantenimiento adecuado.

En el nuevo diseño de la jardinería de las rotondas y las medianas se ha optado por la creación de un mosaico formado por acolchados y terrizos de distintos colores y texturas. Integrados en esta base se han plantado ejemplares arbóreos y arbustivos, seleccionados tanto por sus valores ornamentales, paisajísticos como por la escasa exigencia de mantenimiento.

Las rotondas incluidas en este proyecto son la de entrada a la UNED, plaza Víctimas del Terrorismo, cruces de la calle Aristóteles con la calle Sófocles y con la avenida de Atenas, glorieta entre la avenida Lazarejo y calle Kálamos, mediana de la avenida de Esparta y paños exteriores de Lazarejo y calle Jaras. 

BUENAS INICIATIVAS!!

Fuente: noticiasdemadrid.es

----------


## Luján

Buenas noticias.

Pero se podría hacer más. Simplemente rotondas con vegetales y consumo de agua de riego 0. Y es muy simple, poniendo cactus y otras plantas suculentas que no requieren de agua de riego.

----------


## ben-amar

He visto algun que otro jardin de este tipo, en rotondas y parques. Quedan muy chulos y bonitos y no necesitan mucho cuidado. Evidentemente, el ahorro en el  consumo de agua es notorio.

----------


## suer

Lo que está claro es que tanto césped como se ve en parques, jardines y rotondas no son a mi parecer muy ecológicos. Hay otro tipo de plantas más autóctonas que no necesitan tanta agua.

----------

